# Can you be too ugly to get a job



## kittyxbabe

I am 16 almost 17 and I have been looking for a job. I'm very unattractive but I really need money. I'm also very shy but I can fake being outgoing for a job. I'm afraid that if I got hired anywhere then I'd bring their business down majorly. :blank 

Can you be too ugly to get a job?


----------



## Starss

There are a lot of ugly people with jobs.


----------



## Everton

No


----------



## Richard Pawgins

aren't you the one who thought she looked like a tranny? _(which wasn't true, you're actually prettier than most people you see walking around, but I'm not here to boost your non existent ego unless you plan on sleeping with me)_

but yeah, you're not ugly so please stop making these types of threads, if you don't get hired it's probably because of your credentials or maybe even your shyness, but I guarantee it would have nothing to do with your looks.


----------



## dal user

I dont think employers are bothered about looks, I think they would be more bothered about if you can do the job or not.


----------



## sas111

Too ugly, yes, plain ugly, no..but it's not like your going to get much respect once one lands the job..and don't be surprised when they let you go.


----------



## e200e

Your not ugly and jobs really only care about if you are capable of doing the job work history and backround check but entry level jobs are pretty easy apply to some places online and wait for the phone call for the interview and as long as you go you should get the job. If you want a job try not procrastinate and you can do it.

Good Luck


----------



## LonelyNomadJermaine

depends on the person, my last boss was a douche he basically just flirted with all the female employees and let any of their screw ups slide, which then I started realizing that any of the people he didn't have power over were males and in higher up positions. Guess that explains why nearly everyone else at my job rank was a female either the males couldn't put up with the bullcrap and left or moved on up.

Plus lets not forget all those cases of sexual harassment/sexism.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

As an actual ugly person this thread offends me lol.

You're not even close to being one, the only ugly thing is you obsession with it.


----------



## jc90

Hell no. I've seen deformed people with jobs.


----------



## rdrr

If your job is to be a runway model, then sure.


----------



## x Faceless x

Being attractive probably helps your chances to get a job, at least that's what I've seen. But being ugly doesn't mean you won't get a job. I've gotten 2 jobs, so that's proof.


----------



## AlchemyFire

You can do things to make yourself look better. When you go there try to wear nice make-up, well fitting and trendy clothes, have your hair done nice and try to exert confidence. Even if you're ugly (which you're probably not because everyone on SAS says that, then you see pictures and they're not at all) you can still do little things to make yourself "appear" more attractive. The same goes for men.


----------



## JayDivision

Not really but it probably would explain why I was working in the back away from the customers.


----------

